# Michael Koopowitz from sheath to bloom



## My Green Pets (Apr 21, 2017)

Just spotted this the other day! So excited Michael is spiking! This plant was purchased in July 2016 at Hausermann's for twenty dollars.

Will post frequent updates! Woohoo   






Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## Secundino (Apr 21, 2017)

Waiting with anticipation!


----------



## coronacars (Apr 21, 2017)

He was just speaking at Norms openhouse 2 weeks ago. He is very interesting.

I hope this turns out great for you!


----------



## orchid527 (Apr 21, 2017)

Your plant looks VERY healthy. Mike


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm hoping the same! I would like to meet Mr. Koopowitz as well as several other 'Paph people'.

Looking forward to this!


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 21, 2017)

orchid527 said:


> Your plant looks VERY healthy. Mike



Thank you so much! It looked pristine on the bench at Hausermann's, I had to have it. I just repotted it last week, I hope I haven't screwed it up.


----------



## coronacars (Apr 21, 2017)

He says he repots every two years. So that means 1/2 one year and half the next year. He said it takes him about 4 months each year to repot 50% of his collection.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 22, 2017)

Excellent investment.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 22, 2017)

Mine refused to bloom this spring.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilda (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice plant ! Look forward to seeing the boom !


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 23, 2017)

this show might run for awhile.


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 24, 2017)

Showing some stem...


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 24, 2017)

a long while


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2017)

Well maybe Stephen but what else do we have to do?


----------



## PaphLover (Apr 26, 2017)

Ohhhh, exciting! Love the photo updates.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 26, 2017)

SlipperKing said:


> Well maybe Stephen but what else do we have to do?



Good point.
Hopeful 'budwatching' wont involve 2" pot seedlings.


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 27, 2017)

Picking up speed...




Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 28, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> Good point.
> Hopeful 'budwatching' wont involve 2" pot seedlings.



New point taken. That would be an over kill and definitely loose my attention quick.


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 28, 2017)

Three? Could it be?





Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## My Green Pets (May 7, 2017)

Well the first bud is just about ready to let its petals spill forth. The second bud looks like it will be upside down. The third should be ok. I like the red stripe on the ovary. This is a cross made by our own Mr Tom Kalina.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 7, 2017)

soon, maybe.


----------



## Tanner. C (May 7, 2017)

CambriaWhat said:


> Three? Could it be?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Curious how you predicted the 3? Sorry I'm new 
My lowii looks the same that's why I'm curious how to predict how many flowers it may have!


----------



## My Green Pets (May 7, 2017)

Each pointy end often harbors a bud inside, that's my take on it


----------



## My Green Pets (May 11, 2017)

First bloom.

Artificial light not good for photos...will take nicer ones. Thanks for looking 








Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (May 11, 2017)

Mks are always nice, excellent blooming!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 12, 2017)

Nice stripes and fuzziness.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 12, 2017)

Because a video is worth a thousand pictures! 

Paph. Michael Koopowitz blooms

[YOUTUBE]Qa2n1DcnHJk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blondie (May 13, 2017)

fantastic very nice


----------



## My Green Pets (May 14, 2017)




----------



## SlipperKing (May 15, 2017)

I wonder if the petals will twist anymore?


----------



## My Green Pets (May 18, 2017)

More video. Really focusing on making the plant look as beautiful as possible.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5izXJVme1Y

[YOUTUBE]O5izXJVme1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2017)

I like the light coming through.


----------



## PaphLover (May 21, 2017)

Lovely!


----------



## coronacars (May 21, 2017)

Congratulations. That was very nicely done and the orchid looks great too!


----------

